# Snow



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Snow in Surrey


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Snow in Surrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that unsual then?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Had some in Cambs yesterday but all gone now....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Still here in Leeds.

Keeps snowing on & off. Plus I live in highest point in Leeds, so it always lasts longer here than rest of city.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That looks like the top of a cottage pie.................without Sudan 1 of course!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> Snow in Surrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it was quite attractive this morning John.

All gone by midday around here though.

Glad I live in the South, I hate snow.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....get a little bit that falls but very rarely lays here on the Isle of Wight , ....shame I love it ,...... looks so purrdy when it does

guess were' tropical down here....


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

We got around 7 inches here on LI last night. Sarcasam mode on/ I just love shoveling snow at 5:30 am. Sarcasam mode off/.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Plenty here in Scotland, will I send some down to you soft southerners?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Or maybe a -15Celsius breeze? (Snow included).


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....ta muchly ,...Im sure its no fun for you well'ard Northern types but snow down ere is still a bit of a novelty, Im sure my fondness of the white stuff would fade slightly having to dig the path every morning and walk to work on the hedges,...still id love a great down pour of snow to shut everything down for a couple of days....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I remember there being lots of snow when I lived in Surrey in the 60`s and 70`s what have you lot done to the weather down there







Ruddy vandals!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I remember there being lots of snow when I lived in Surrey in the 60`s and 70`s what have you lot done to the weather down there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's back now.


----------

